# PNN - Power Minerals



## absolut-advance (26 November 2005)

Its a goodie, IMO, rather volatile and great way to make $$ fast.

Their NICKEL Prospect which is PACE Funded is very good. 
If they strike nickel could be a 20 Bagger. 

Extract: 
"PepinNini Minerals Limited announced that 
laboratory tests on surface samples from its Becaroo Prospect in the 
Curnamona Province had returned very high uranium grades ranging up to 
2.1% U3O8 – the equivalent of 21 kilograms per tonne.

Uranium can be economic at grades as low as 0.03% depending on the extent and type of mineralisation with most of South Australia’s leading uranium projects averaging between 0.04% and 0.18%. 

check out there website and read for yourself:

http://www.pepinnini.com.au/


----------



## absolut-advance (28 November 2005)

*Re: PNN- PepinNini Minerals*

great rise for PNN today looking forward, depth looking great could see a fast sprint tomorrow


----------



## absolut-advance (28 November 2005)

*Re: PNN- PepinNini Minerals*

up 18% + today hope some of you saw the positive gains, look forward to the weeks ahead, stops as always. Happy trading.


----------



## GreatPig (30 January 2006)

There seems to be some heavy accumulation of this stock going on at the moment.

On Friday, a large buy order of around 150,000 shares at 37 cents appeared before opening, with the day eventually closing down at 36 cents. This morning there's another 150,000 buy order at 37 cents (from one buyer). All other buy orders in the queue are less than $20K, down to 31 cents where there's a 100,000 buy order.

I'm guessing the two large buy orders at 37 cents are from the same buyer, but even if they're not, someone seems keen to hold a lot of stock at that price.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## 56gsa (12 April 2006)

not much said for a while - is this the best value uranium stock?
mkt cap $12.5mJORC defined uranium resource of 6740 t which gives it an EV of less than $1


----------



## shinobi346 (12 April 2006)

Do the states they're exploring allow mining for Uranium? 

no unfortunately


----------



## 56gsa (13 April 2006)

Still doubt I guess but the February Paterson report suggested NT and SA were most favourable - PNN's deposit is in Sth Aust.

Friday 31 March 2006
PEPINNINI SET TO MOVE QUICKLY ON URANIUM AFTER ALP POLICY CHANGE
PepinNini Minerals Limited (ASX Code ‘PNN’) could be the first new uranium
mine development after a change in Labor Party policy, Managing Director, Mr
Norman Kennedy said yesterday.
Speaking after addressing the 2006 Uranium Conference in Adelaide, Mr
Kennedy said the Company’s objective was to be in position to move quickly if
the ALP adopted a more flexible policy at its next national conference in April
2007.
“I believe the Labor Party policy will change next year to allow additional
mines and we want to be in a position at Crockers Well and Mt Victoria to
open a mine and produce uranium,” Mr Kennedy said.
“The Crocker Well-Mt Victoria project will not be a huge exercise but it
certainly will be a profitable exercise and a worthwhile development for South
Australia. We also have a lot of potential for expansion after the Company has
a core project underway.
“As long as the PepinNini has finished a bankable feasibility study, our
scoping indicated that it would take 15 months to complete all the required
permitting and statutory requirements to start production.
“Between now and the next ALP national conference we want to complete a
bankable feasibility study so that we know what the economics are and that
the project is ready to go.
“In that light, we are very encouraged by the support for a change in ALP
policy by Federal Shadow Resources Minister, Martin Ferguson, at the
conference today,” he said.
PepinNini’s Crocker Well-Mt Victoria project is located in the Curnamona
Province in SA’s north-east.


----------



## shinobi346 (8 May 2006)

2 announcements and a massive jump in the price today. I wouldn't buy it for the uranium prospects for the reason I gave earlier but the other minerals look promising. Am holding here.


----------



## tech/a (8 May 2006)

In myself at 51c


----------



## 56gsa (27 July 2006)

Support for this over last month moving from 26 to 42 cents

PNN would have to be one of the few uranium hopefuls with a feasibility study for a JORC resource? (although on the border of economic viability at current U prices)


----------



## 56gsa (4 August 2006)

Aside from AGS, PNN is another bolter (10%) today from the U308 stable - only slightly higher than average volumes and not clear why... no announcement?  They recently announced initial drilling results for nickel-copper but nothing major, and no new developments on U308 holdings...  someones interested though.


----------



## 56gsa (8 August 2006)

PNN continues to rise - up 3c today to close at 0.48, but again only slightly higher volume than average, and no announcements.

The recent qtrly report does mention they are looking at options for feasability study of Crocker Well uranium project - including more drilling of other areas as well as bringing inferred resource into measured category.  But with only $1.4 m in the bank perhaps they are talking with potential backers?

any thoughts?


----------



## 56gsa (10 September 2006)

I think this is slowly being re-rated.  News could also be in the pipeline re JV or something.

With 49.5m shares (21m restricted), and a 6740t U JORC resource in Sth Aust with a completed BFS, this still only has an EV of $1.84.  Most other U explorers with similar resources have EVs of $4 to $5 (VUL, SMM, NEL - and these are in less friendly U-mining states).  

Even at $1 a share, PNNs EV is still only $3.

Will find resistance at these levels, all-time high is 69 cents so will need more volume to test those levels.


----------



## 56gsa (11 September 2006)

trading halt - all will be revealed

thats was strange - comsec showed announcement from 10am but announcement wasn't on asx until 1025 so there was some volume this morning - does this always happen with trading halts?


----------



## shinobi346 (11 September 2006)

I thought something was going to happen as the price was steadily rising over the past week. I wonder what the news could be.


----------



## mick2006 (13 September 2006)

just announced a memorandum of understanding for the development of the Crocker Well and Mt Victoria Uranium deposits in South Australia with Sinosteel from China.

might be worth grabbing some and holding for a while 

Anyone with any thoughts?


----------



## 56gsa (13 September 2006)

IMO this would appear to be very significant - although market may be cautious given the falling out of JV between Sinosteel and the iron ore company (?)

very rough numbers so don't trust these - but am i right that if all pushes through as per the agreement - with all the cash payments, share issues etc, PNN will end up having approx 140m shares and $40m in the bank?  If share price stayed at 60c, they would hv mkt cap of $86m.  

What is normal explorer cash/mkt cap ratio?  this would seem low....

downside is if agreement falls thru PNN get the immediate $1.65m for 3.3m shares and between $1.5 - 2.5m for more shares @ 50c. 

they now work on approval of Oz & China governments including FIRB - would be first invest of China company in Oz uranium - will get a lot of press


----------



## Halba (13 September 2006)

their deposit is borderline uneconomic

low grades, no guarantee of being able to extend the deposit, poor recovery rates(but of course can be improved)   

what are chinese doing with this, they must be desperate...AGS is much better, or MTN

IMHO not many quality U deposits in australia...beverley is easily the pick of the bunch and only exposure is through AGS


----------



## Archinos (13 September 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> their deposit is borderline uneconomic
> 
> low grades, no guarantee of being able to extend the deposit, poor recovery rates(but of course can be improved)
> 
> ...



Halba
the only figs I can go on at the moment are from PNN rpt 31 July06:
"....JORC compliant resource estimate of the Crocker Well Uranium Field and Mt Victoria Deposit and
determined an Inferred Resource of 12.65 million tonnes at an average grade of _0.053%_ containing
_6,740 tonnes _ (14.85 million lbs) of U3O8 using a cut off grade of 300ppm. If a cut off grade of 250ppm
is applied the resource increases to 8,576 tonnes (18.9 million lbs) of U3O8 with an average grade of
0.048%.
A scoping study for the development of the defined resource at Crocker Well was completed by
GRDMinproc Limited in March, 2006 and identified a mining and process concept to produce U3O8.
The process design was based on a 5.7Mt/annum mining operation producing 1.725Mt/annum ore
from which 585t/annum of U3O8 would be produced. At the current U3O8 price of A$62.17/lb and an
_estimated average mining and processing cost of A$27.75/lb_ the project has the potential to generate
a _cash flow of A$44 million per annum_. Capital cost to establish a processing plant, mining contractor,
waste disposal, water supply and rehabilitation _could be as much as A$160million_...."
I must be missing something. From my reading of this (assuming they're true to their word...), with 11-14 yrs mine life, $43-44 +ve cash flow yr (covering cap costs in 4yrs) what's borderline about that? Add to the mix the $30+ mill if the chinese deal goes thru. These are big boys, they'd be privvy to things we aren't, hasn't it got to make some economic sense to them to have progressed a deal this far? Eitherway, I see this deal as a great template for future deals (not necessarily the same chinese co) with other companies trying to develop U3O8 projects.


----------



## 56gsa (13 September 2006)

If approvals go thru and agreement is put in place then Sino will spend $6m on exploration but not for uranium - why would they specifically exclude exploration of uranium with Sino monies?  Anyway they must see potential in PNNs other assets as well...


----------



## mick2006 (13 September 2006)

If you read the announcement carefully it states that the deal with Sinosteel was put together with help from Austrade, surely this will give it an advantage when it comes time for Government Approvals.

Definately worth grabbing some and holding for a while as stated in earlier company releases that they plan to have the Uranium Projects ready to go by April in anticipation of the change of the Labour Government "three mine policy"

The deal with Sinosteel gives them a large financial input plus strong ties to the Chinese Economy.   

The incoming money from the deal will kick off a very active exploration period for the company with an increase of drilling and news over the next six months.

Also remember in the scoping study for the Crocker Well and Mt Victoria Uranium projects a price of $39.50 usd per lb was used the price is now 30% higher at $52 lb and forecast to rise to $70 lb by end of 2007.  This rise in the uranium price now confirms a viable mining operation even without the expected resource increase when drilling begins.

So don't miss the boat now only 49 million shares available.

Alot of newsflow expected from the company over the next 6 months


----------



## mick2006 (14 September 2006)

good article in the business section of todays Sydney Morning Herald worth a read, the announcement and associated press coverage will certainly put the spot light on the company and lift its profile among investors


----------



## mick2006 (14 September 2006)

just a few extra points found from the blanket media coverage on the joint venture agreement

the deal seems to have significant support from the right people in the SA Government 

Sinosteel is a Chinese State owned company

With the right approvals mining should commence in 2 years time

With the limited exploration done so far confidence is high that the resource can easily be doubled

Based on the current uranium price $69 lb australian dollar price and resources of 14,850,00 lb they are sitting on $1 billion dollars worth of uranium not bad for a company with a market cap of $27 million

already own 80,000 will top up first thing in the morning


----------



## Archinos (14 September 2006)

I need some input here. My reading of the gizzards tells me there has been a lot of 'chinese whispers' in the lead up to this announcement -buying on rumor and now there's selling on fact - with late rushins this morning looking like getting burnt (for the short term at least)? I might sit back and wait for this to stabilise somewhat...gee I'm chicken ****!


----------



## ALFguy (14 September 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> I need some input here. My reading of the gizzards tells me there has been a lot of 'chinese whispers' in the lead up to this announcement -buying on rumor and now there's selling on fact - with late rushins this morning looking like getting burnt (for the short term at least)? I might sit back and wait for this to stabilise somewhat...gee I'm chicken ****!




Sounds sensible to me Archinos. Prices touching their all time high. I'd be patient and watch a little more.

MOU will fuel interest but there's 3 months (possibly 5) before a decision is made.


----------



## David01 (22 September 2006)

Just to let you all know PNN started forming a Pennant Up yesterday and today I have the target at 80 cents. If someone could tell me how to stick the graph on the system I could show you the Pennant formation.


----------



## shinobi346 (22 September 2006)

In the reply page you should see a "manage attachments" button. hit that and it will let you put the picture up.


----------



## David01 (23 September 2006)

Please find the graph and feel free to comment
Regards
Davo


----------



## 56gsa (26 October 2006)

This one seems to be missing out on the recent u3o8 upsurge... looks like they spent a bit of their extra cash from Sino on a glossy annual report

Maybe people waiting to see outcome of negotiations with Sino - still a JORC 6000 tonne U deposit with BFS saying marginal at $39/lb would suggest even if Sino doesn't sign - @ a potential $100/lb this would be picked off by someone else?

will be watching to see if volume picks up cause this could be rapidly re-rated if there's anything positive leaked about the $40m investment from Sino (more than PNN's current mkt cap)


----------



## 56gsa (27 October 2006)

well - i wouldn't say i've been eating any of yogi's astro stuff - but volume did appear today on this one... not a lot but there never is much - now looking to see if it breaks free of its all time high in the low 70s...


----------



## mmmmining (28 October 2006)

I believe the next drive for PNN share price is the Masgrove nickle project. Watch out if they do find something!


----------



## 56gsa (31 October 2006)

Appointed new GM to establish Adelaide - Philip Sutherland with strong connections to SA Govt as CEO of Sth Aust Chamber of Mines ... 

on the face of it the move sends a signal that things are tracking well with Sino approvals and they are getting serious about putting in place approvals for development of u3o8 mine in Sth Aust


----------



## 56gsa (7 November 2006)

Finally!!!  PNN joins the u3o8 frenzy today ... sellers are getting thin

IMO  this really would need to be a primary candidate for next U mine in Oz(assuming Sinosteel deal goes ahead)...  not the biggest resource but in SA and with Sino backing would have resources to develop


----------



## 56gsa (8 November 2006)

from the BFS:
costs estimated at $29 / lb of U
capital cost to mine $160m
proposed mining of 585tpa of U  (total JORC inferred resource of 6400t)

At current prices this gives them annual rev of $65 m and payback period of 2.44 yrs

First decision date for Sino is 8 Dec - but with U outlook you'd think they'd still be keen - altho this also depends on Australian approval process

At any rate you'd think this would be of interest to others if Sino doesn't come thru.


----------



## 56gsa (24 November 2006)

wot i like about PNN is its steady as  she goes, step by  step, with dec 8 deadline approaching - with 2mth extension option - situation couldn't be better for positive outcome... but not sure wot oz govt approval processes involve

anyway at market cap of not yet $50m looks cheap compared to AGS - its rival @ first Oz new u3o8 mine

waiting for some +ve news..


----------



## 56gsa (30 November 2006)

can anyone answer this question...  why does PNN still fail to attract big volume??

The story is above but if Sino do agree to come in as JV here are some numbers - correct me if I'm wrong...

Shares: 66m  (I have taken total number - incl 10m unlisted options - rather than number on issue - is this right? - being conservative anyway...)

*Current Mkt Cap - 66m shares x 1.10 = $73m  (COMSEC says $31m)
JORC resource = 6740t = 14.8m lbs
Current EV = $4.88*

If Sino comes in they want 60% of u3o8 deposits - i have assumed this will mean issuing them shares so they have 60% of total company (again conservative) - assuming same SP that would change things to...

*New Current Mkt Cap - 164m shares x 1.10 = $180m  
New EV = $12.2  (with additional $30m in bank from Sino)*

If Sino comes in you'd think PNN would be on par with AGS as a potential producer (although admit a much smaller deposit).  AGS's EV is about $25 atm I think?  Thus PNN SP should be $2.20 to be equivalent.

Now both AGS and PNN EV's do not take account of their other projects (Sino will help PNN develop these as well).  Also both have potential upside from more drilling on U deposits (one could argue AGS more so perhaps)

But still... for the expected decision on 8 Dec about Sino's involvement PNN still looks underpriced?  Or have i missed something?  

I'm thinking decision may be to take 2 month option before Sino commits ...  hopefully its not to pull out   

thoughts??


----------



## tech/a (30 November 2006)

David01 said:
			
		

> Please find the graph and feel free to comment
> Regards
> Davo




David Seriously what you have drawn isnt a Flag structure.

The pattern is simply consolidation after the spike moves.

Its pretty normal. Be careful when charting not to read into a chart that which is not there.


----------



## 56gsa (30 November 2006)

so tech/a -  any comments on de chart for this one atm??


----------



## tech/a (30 November 2006)

Hahaha.
Just noticed the chart above was back in September.
Didnt recognise it as its not one I've traded.Should have by the looks of it.

Current chart doesnt need much analysis in a nice strong trend moving from breakout to breakout.

Just as they should!


----------



## moses (30 November 2006)

its broken the Moses hex on the stock pick. I'm coming 4th.

Shame I didn't buy it myself


----------



## 56gsa (1 December 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> can anyone answer this question...  why does PNN still fail to attract big volume??





any response to my question above....


----------



## 56gsa (6 December 2006)

at the risk of talking to myself .....

some volume now on the buy side (its all relative! - avge vol is only 189K)  and announcement re uranium to china on 'uranium raging bull' thread is positive ahead of possible announcement re Sino dec 8 

Number Quantity   Price 
2 6,024   1.280 
3 184,377   1.270 
5 115,120   1.260 
3 5,545   1.250 
3 11,000   1.240 
2 11,138   1.230 
1 3,009   1.210 
1 2,000   1.200 
1 5,000   1.185 
2 17,000   1.180


----------



## 56gsa (8 December 2006)

Well a drop today - perhaps because no announcement?

Actually bit strange - I just realised announcement of MOU signing was 13 Sept, but AR states MOU was signed on 8 Sept - whay did it take 5 days to report to the market?   Presumably though the 3 calendar months are up today, when they should report whether:

1) Sino has got all legally binding documentation and government approvals and will pay PNN $30m for 60% stake in uranium, + $6m for other exploration  etc   
2) Sino will extend period for another 2 months and pay PNN $1m    
3) Sino quits   

I'm thinking (2) probably likely given they are trail blazing re China involvement in Oz u3o8 exploration but then maybe both Governments want to send a positive message and so they've pulled their fingers out??

waiting waiting


----------



## 56gsa (11 December 2006)

SIno has paid $1m and extended period for two months for approvals - so new date for your diary Feb 8.   PNN is also drilling to upgrade inferred JORC u3o8 resource....


----------



## 56gsa (12 December 2006)

while i wait for anothe two months (maybe shorter if revised JORC comes out...?) a comparison with in-the-news hopeful OMC

* OMC* 
grade 	         0.038%
U t	           6,220 
proposed mtpa 	682
cost / lb       USD 	23m
cost of Mine  USD  60m
Mkt Cap       AUD  186m

* PNN* 
grade 	0.053%
U t	 6,740 
proposed mtpa 	585
cost / lb       USD 	22m
cost of Mine  USD	125m
Mkt Cap       AUD	 72m


----------



## mmmmining (12 December 2006)

PNN is no trading halt. Anything worth to speculate?


----------



## 56gsa (12 December 2006)

crumbs - bit close to announcement of Sino extending period - hope they didn't loose the $1m cheque.. or maybe it bounced!

as you said earlier mmmining - think this might be related to musgrave desposit... frm the last qtrly report (Oct):



> An extensive surface geochemical sampling program has commenced to define areas of elevated nickel and copper. A downhole electromagnetic survey to better define the extent of sulphide mineralisation and a surface electromagnetic program over the currently mapped intrusion is scheduled to commence in early November.


----------



## mmmmining (12 December 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> crumbs - bit close to announcement of Sino extending period - hope they didn't loose the $1m cheque.. or maybe it bounced!
> 
> as you said earlier mmmining - think this might be related to musgrave desposit... frm the last qtrly report (Oct):




I don't know. I guess it would be funny to stop trading for anns a rock collection (unless they are fancy diamonds, or so). Obviously PNN stop drilling for a few months, so no drilling results, good or bad.  

They don't need money either. One more month either they get money from SinoSteel to fund all sorts of drilling, or they can get money from market later. 

I guess:

1. Someone is in the progress to make an offer to the whole company. Maybe it is Sino's friend if it is not SinoSteel itself. Then, SinoSteel becomes Sino-steal.

2. Sino-steel might see the end of tunnel to get our government's clearance. Three-month is just a few days short.

3. They might conduct a placement, just in case SinoSteel put out, so they still have money to fund the great drilling.

Let's see.


----------



## 56gsa (12 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> 1. Someone is in the progress to make an offer to the whole company. Maybe it is Sino's friend if it is not SinoSteel itself. Then, SinoSteel becomes Sino-steal.
> 
> 2. Sino-steel might see the end of tunnel to get our government's clearance. Three-month is just a few days short.
> 
> 3. They might conduct a placement, just in case SinoSteel put out, so they still have money to fund the great drilling.




!! Sino steal it would be if they got this company for anything like the OMC premium +10%

2 could be possible - They need to get FIRB approval and I think that is normally made public once the Board decides - I wonder if anyone has the agenda from the most recent meeting?!  But this would come before the States

3 also possible given they can guarantee a nice price at the mo 

lets hope for something that makes it head north


----------



## mmmmining (13 December 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> !! Sino steal it would be if they got this company for anything like the OMC premium +10%
> 
> 2 could be possible - They need to get FIRB approval and I think that is normally made public once the Board decides - I wonder if anyone has the agenda from the most recent meeting?!  But this would come before the States
> 
> ...




It is a capital raising. I should read the second page of the trading halt notice. 

It depends on who is going on the board, and the price to determine the SP direction.


----------



## moses (14 December 2006)

Share placement 5m at $1.05 to sophisticated investors.

"Funds raised will be used for working capital and expansion and
acceleration of exploration for nickel in the Musgrave Province of
South Australia."

So...fellow crystal balls...bounce up or fall down?


----------



## mmmmining (14 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Share placement 5m at $1.05 to sophisticated investors.
> 
> "Funds raised will be used for working capital and expansion and
> acceleration of exploration for nickel in the Musgrave Province of
> ...




Good, and 50bad/50good

Good is the Asian institution's interest. They like the company as an outsider, normally, very careful with their risk money. PNN must be cheap to them.

50bad/50good means the Chinasteel's deal may not go ahead. PNN should be blamed for it. The condition is so good to Chinasteel,  3.3m share at $0.5 per share, plus effectively 5m options at $0.5. They can make almost risk-free profit of about $4m, particularly after this placement.

It is not a bad thing after all. The Chinasteel deal is a bad one for PNN after the fact. If the deal is off, I believe PNN will be a good takeover target for the Canadians with a little bit better vision then Aussies'.


----------



## 56gsa (16 January 2007)

opinions on chart for PNN  (sorry can't post one)

last couple of days have seen full black candle followed by an almost mirror image white one (on increased volume) - does this suggest a breakout from the flag pennant upwards?  but this doesn't seem to be supported by the market depth??

your opinions muchly appreciated...


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> opinions on chart for PNN  (sorry can't post one)
> 
> last couple of days have seen full black candle followed by an almost mirror image white one (on increased volume) - does this suggest a breakout from the flag pennant upwards?  but this doesn't seem to be supported by the market depth??
> 
> your opinions muchly appreciated...



It's interesting but not necessarily a reversal. Does make $1.50 look like a bit of support, but it's strange $1.58 is turning into resistance..has been oversold on stochastics and just turned up which is bullish to me. This is pretty much a flag pattern in a general upward trend, so I'd expect it to continue up after the consolidation. Having said that, the chart looks sort of like just about all the other decent uranium plays out there. We haven't had a decent correction in their sp's for some time. Many have trippled. I'm expecting a 10-30% pullback on them at some point. Good luck.


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2007)

Has broken out from flag pattern.  

Mkt Cap still well below comparables just on U JORC deposit alone - see above comparison with OMC - has other projects of value.

Interest this month could come from lead up to deadline for Sino commitment or otherwise (Feb 8), and commencement of drilling of new sites as well as upgrading JORC fro Crocker Well


----------



## yada (19 January 2007)

This stock has been going bananas recently   
I am bit concerned about the volume. There's only 400K or so trades for this stock today. I would have expected volume in the millions given the leaps it has made in the last few days.
Is the volatility of this stock driving investors away?


----------



## 56gsa (19 January 2007)

yada - this has been pretty much up-she-goes since sept last year so not sure if that's volatility?

never been much volume in PNN and i asked the same question a while back - the response is obviously that is what the market decides.  seems not too many are willing to take the punt on Sino taking their 60% stake in the uranium.

Feb will see some key news:
* Feb 8 - decision on whether Sino invest additional $30m 
* maybe later Feb some news on additional drilling / JORC  of U deposits
* I think also in Feb we are due to hear about Cigar Lake flooding and how long that will take resolve

So a number of drivers for next few weeks, altho as Kennas points out u3o8 stocks also due for correction


----------



## 56gsa (30 January 2007)

a 61.8% retracement over the last couple of days as has been the traditional - although this time a bit more sudden....    

perhaps good buying opp or are people getting nervous before Sino announcement?

no other news i'm aware of - anyone heard anything?


----------



## 56gsa (2 February 2007)

are the whispers out? 

has been heading south last few days... has Sino pulled out of the deal 

but low vol so is everyone just sitting and waiting ?

100k at 1.75 suggest a couple are confident...

anyone got their ear to the ground - heard any chinese whispers?


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> are the whispers out?
> 
> has been heading south last few days... has Sino pulled out of the deal
> 
> ...




30 new nuclear power stations by 2020?   I`m deaf


Brodrick explained that Russia is planning on building 42 nuclear power plants while Japan has plans for 11 plants by 2010 and China says it will be constructing 30 nuclear plants by 2020, with an ever-increasing demand for more uranium fuel because of it.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 February 2007)

Hi folks,

PNN ... time cycles, through to early-July 2007:

February 2007.

06022007 ... positive news expected here.

22022007 ... minor and intraday rally?

23-26022007 ... minor and positive

-----

March 2007.

05032007 ... significant and negative

22032007 ... significant and positive news ... 

23-26022007 ... positive news expected.

27032007 ... minor

-----

April 2007.

13-16042007 ... 2 minor and positive cycles here

17042007 ... minor

26042007 ... positive spotlight on PNN ... 

30042007 ... positive news expected here

-----

May 2007.

11-14052007 ... 2 minor and positive cycles here

23052007 ... minor

25-28052007 ... minor

-----

June 2007.

01-04062007 ... minor and positive news

11-12062007 ... significant and negati ve ... finances???

27-28062007 ... minor, positive light on PNN

30062007 ... minor and positive news

-----

July 2007.

02-03072007 ... good news, but flat trading here ???

happy days

yogi


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

What I`m picking up on the U issue is that the `peers and self righteous`(you know,the ones that are already set up,the hypocrites on their soap box)are coming out of the woodwork.The self righteous trying to conquer the world ...what a laugh. :twak: You know the ones...they complain about the direction and state of the world as they jump into their car and spew some toxic fumes into the air.The same ones that switch on their lights with power generated from the big polluting power station.What a laugh.Have a look at ya selves you self-righteous pompous jokes.


----------



## UraniumLover (3 February 2007)

How far down is PNN going to go ?
Last time profit taking occured it wasn't this severe from memory.
I hope that's all it is as i don't recall any bad news with Sinosteel or anything.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 February 2007)

UraniumLover said:
			
		

> How far down is PNN going to go ?
> Last time profit taking occured it wasn't this severe from memory.
> I hope that's all it is as i don't recall any bad news with Sinosteel or anything.




Good question...seems to be a lot following it down.Don`t want to see their profits dwindle away.The chinese have coughed up some millions already to seal the deal (non-refundable) and the 1st of this month it was open trading in U to the chinese.All deals failing it is still an interesting little number to watch unfold. This uranium business has been building up for years and uncertainty will surround the stocks until the April meeting.


----------



## 56gsa (4 February 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> PNN ... time cycles, through to early-July 2007:
> 
> ...




Yogi - I like your first predicition... PNN due to make announcement re Sino Feb 8th... lets hope its 2 days earlier with positive news!


----------



## 56gsa (6 February 2007)

Got stopped out of this but watching with interest

This is all over the shop today 158 to 138 back to 157 and now back to 140 -highest volume day since they announced Sino deal in Sept06

Whats going on?  Some options...

1) The fall from 220 over the last week would suggest Sino deal is not happening.  People trying to find fair value for PNN based on no Sino.  If Sino deal fell through because of approvals or paperwork etc then PNN U deposits still have value, if it fell thru because Sino due diligence found U deposits were worthless then PNN goes back to the dog house

2) Another option is Sino deal will go ahead - however they are getting 60% of U deposits in return for $30m cash - this will be in shares but not clear if this means they'll end up with 60% ownership of PNN or something less than that recognising value for other PNN projects.  

If they are to have 60% ownership of PNN I estimate this increases share capital to 179m (based on 71m now), which would mean at $1.40 PNN has $250m market cap and EV of $17/lb U.  probably fair value .....

So which do I think - something strange about the fall is that someone has been placing 100k orders along the way (191, 175, 145 & 138) - is this the same buyer... do they know something?

we'll know in next couple of days....


----------



## mmmmining (6 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> If they are to have 60% ownership of PNN I estimate this increases share capital to 179m (based on 71m now), which would mean at $1.40 PNN has $250m market cap and EV of $17/lb U.  probably fair value .....



56gsa, if the deal goes ahead, Chinese will have minority share holding (through previous placement, and first payment for the extension), but 60% of the uranium properties in SA. PNN will own 100% of nickel project in Masgrove, and gold/uranium project in Georgetown, QLD


----------



## 56gsa (6 February 2007)

mmmmining - this has been bugging me so i checked the original announcement again which said



> Subject to appropriate legally binding agreements and government approvals, Sinosteel will pay PepinNini $A30.5 million for a 60% stake in the newly formed company that holds the project and tenements.




so it reads as if they will spin of new company for uranium deposits.  However in later references they drop the 'newly formed company' reference.

if sino agree would be interesting to see if they do this - and what sort of float this may entail... would be a good one to be on!!

if sino don't sign, PNN might decide to spin of U deposits anyway??


----------



## mmmmining (6 February 2007)

Form a new company does not need to be a public list company. Private subsidiaries, or joint ventures owned by public traded company is very common. 

There is no need to spin off uranium assets because PNN is a uranium company, and current the nickel and gold has no value. But I always believe the nickel project could be very big.

I called the company, nobody answer. I guess they might be in China already. I guess the deal will go ahead. The PNN's uranium deposit is not very attractive, but it has almost passed scope study, and feasibility study 20 years ago. It is still much better than anything they can find in China. 

If not go ahead, I guess it must be bureaucratic issue, not technical problem. I guess Chinese might asked for more extension to push it through.

I stick my neck out ..... Please be gentle....


----------



## Accaeric (7 February 2007)

will convert A$2.00 per share to Sinosteel


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2007)

PNN

There is massive supply here.All sellers are coming down to buyers and selling into any voulme surge from buyers trying to pick bottoms.

I would want to see a great reduction of price range and volume to see sellers drying up OR a small range day on high volume to soak up sellers.
OR a low volume upday to show no more sellers support.


This *could * now drift down to 50-61.8% retracement of the full move $1.00 to $1.20

Simply my opinion.


----------



## 56gsa (7 February 2007)

there it is....  sino announcement - agreement extended for another 2-3 months to gain government approvals

U exploration and BFS will continue 

this should soak up a few of those sellers tech?

mmmining - u were right - they were in China!


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2007)

*I gotta hand it to yogi.
How can a chart predict an announcement a day apart!! Amazing.*

Test here will be to see how long and sustained the rally is.
This is part of a wave 3 (normally) corrective move.

It goes down then rallies then goes down again. These can be protracted corrections rather than impulsive up moves.

Watch volume and bar ranges.

If you read yogi's predictions that sort of mirrors that type of scenario.


----------



## mmmmining (7 February 2007)

56gsa

The Tough Aussie vs Mighty Chinese - Round Two

The Tough Aussie Said: hurry up, no more free ride, you have to pay in advance, and in full price, no concession anymore;

The Mighty Chinese Said: OK, OK, I just had a nap. I still want to ride, how about $2 per ticket......

The approval on Chinese side is a easy one, but time consuming. But on Australian side, it is a bit of new thing.  The new law has just in place in December, and it is the first of this kind to own a majority of a uranium mine by Chinese.....  

But Aussie will get over it. The Canadian can do it, The American can do it, The South African can do it, and the French can do it, why not Chinese? 

Besides The Aussie's wealth will largely depends on the Chinese for exporting the raw materials, and drawing the tourists, just like the Americans who have to beg the Chinese to keep buying IOU.....


----------



## mmmmining (16 February 2007)

I Quote from Gurgler in the thread of Uranium, a Raging Bull :

China National Nuclear Corp's English website doesn't mention anything about it so we'll have to trust the journalists at the local Xinhua press agency to report that the state controlled company has signed a strategic cooperation agreement with Sinosteel Corp to "jointly invest and explore overseas for uranium resources".

--------
Comments: PNN is only a prelude for big Chinese invasion in uranium asset. Watch out, all undervalued uranium stocks!


----------



## Noskcid (19 February 2007)

Hi Guys im kindda new to this, been in property for the last few years but thinking about looking at shares. I've been looking at the PNN news for the last 2 months. From what I been reading, because sinosteel invested 60% ownings on PNN's U mine. Also as China would be one of the biggest comsumptions of this material, they would obviously buy from a company that is part chinese owned (as the money would still be circulating between themselves). Also with the agreement with Australia for exporting U to China, would this mean PNN at the current price is a good buy?, as it is a junior company but with the input from sinosteel bringing up their cash flow for exploration and mining also from memory bringing up their networth from 90mil to 190mil?? 

What do people think? Or how else would I analyze this?

What other ones would you recommend I have a look at and why??
(some others I have been looking at include AGS,BMN,WMC,PDN,SMM,ERA???)

Also whats the sp?? As in how does it work?

And if this is the wrong thread for questions beside PNN, I would like to appologise.

mmmmining:
Comments: PNN is only a prelude for big Chinese invasion in uranium asset. Watch out, "*all undervalued uranium stocks!*" = ????


----------



## Halba (19 February 2007)

we can't advise whether its a good buy or not. check with ure broker lol. but most u stocks are now approaching full value, bear in mind PNN's reserves are really low, and it faces the usual australian regulatory requirements


----------



## Noskcid (19 February 2007)

LOL, obviously Im not asking if its a good buy or not, but just asking for advise from people and what they think on it, im not going to base it on what people say here haha, but mainly looking at peoples views.


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> LOL, obviously Im not asking if its a good buy or not, but just asking for advise from people and what they think on it, im not going to base it on what people say here haha, but mainly looking at peoples views.



Have you had a good read though the thread Novskid? Lots of views there. Have you anything new to add, or just fishing for some updates, and/or interest? Out of interest, are you holding, or looking for an undervalued U play? Lots of info in the Uranium Raging Bull thread too...


----------



## Noskcid (19 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Have you had a good read though the thread Novskid? Lots of views there. Have you anything new to add, or just fishing for some updates, and/or interest? Out of interest, are you holding, or looking for an undervalued U play? Lots of info in the Uranium Raging Bull thread too...




Yes I have read it, I've read all of it (some just a lil old thou). And if you have read my info, im new to this atm, if you ask me property or what I think about interest rates ill have a lot to say, but here yes Im looking for peoples ideas and expressing what I think of it as a new commer 

Im not fishing for updates, as I have been reading up on it, but just wanna know if how I look at it is correct or if im missing anything 

I have asked what some abrevs was, what some quotes mean etc. I have pre-apologised if the questions was in the wrong thread, so if they are where can I ask those questions? I do hold some BHP from a while ago and other shares but not a pro. 

Undervalued U play?? As in the share value is under estimated value??


----------



## mmmmining (19 February 2007)

Hi, guys,

To have a quick study on what Chinese are selling, and what Chinese are buying will give you a clue what they are going to do next.

If I said that Australian is buying iron ore from Brazil, you will laugh at me. How about Chinese is buying oil from Australia? No way, Jose, we don't have enough for ourself. 

Look, in Australia the first move from Chinese is iron ore. As far as I know, the second move is LNG. The next big things are nickel and uranium IMPO. I guess if we have oil, it must be on their top move.

Why? 

They don't have enough. According to my sources and research, Chinese is seriously lake of: oil, uranium, iron ore, nickel, copper. There is what they are after all over the world.

It is very logical that they are after uranium, which Australia is considered to have one-third of economic recoverable resources in the world.

Don't laugh at me about my assessment about the undervalued uranium assets. There are a lot that still available. There are a lot of rules to play the uranium game. EV/lb is only one of them. For example, who owns a lot of promising lands? If you study hard enough, you will find a few...


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> Yes I have read it, I've read all of it (some just a lil old thou). And if you have read my info, im new to this atm, if you ask me property or what I think about interest rates ill have a lot to say, but here yes Im looking for peoples ideas and expressing what I think of it as a new commer
> 
> Im not fishing for updates, as I have been reading up on it, but just wanna know if how I look at it is correct or if im missing anything
> 
> ...



Hey, just checking where you are at here. Welcome aboard. I haven't been following this one too closely but will have a look and be back at you in a day or so. I'm in a airport at the moment.....


----------



## Noskcid (19 February 2007)

All good Kennas, thanks for the welcome , you on holiday or a business trip? Either way I hope it was a good one. What I said wasn't supposed to be offensive if it did seem so, but I'm just not very good with my wording with things. 

mmmmining, yeah I think I get the drift of what you are trying to say here 

Nice meeting you guys


----------



## 56gsa (20 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> I've been looking at the PNN news for the last 2 months. From what I been reading, because sinosteel invested 60% ownings on PNN's U mine. Also as China would be one of the biggest comsumptions of this material, they would obviously buy from a company that is part chinese owned (as the money would still be circulating between themselves). Also with the agreement with Australia for exporting U to China, would this mean PNN at the current price is a good buy?, as it is a junior company but with the input from sinosteel bringing up their cash flow for exploration and mining also from memory bringing up their networth from 90mil to 190mil??
> 
> What do people think? Or how else would I analyze this?




Noskcid - Sino haven't agreed to 60% yet - this will be known by early April hopefully - if not before.  PNN has relatively low resource (14m lbs of U) compared some others but is or soon will be drilling to upgarde the resource as well as drill on new areas.  These fields are in South Aust - considered more U-miner friendly along with NT.  PNN have $9m in the bank so plenty of cash to drill their U deposits as well as nickel and gold potential deposits. 




> What other ones would you recommend I have a look at and why??
> (some others I have been looking at include AGS,BMN,WMC,PDN,SMM,ERA???)
> 
> Also whats the sp?? As in how does it work?




sp = share price
for other stocks also check "uranium stocks"

all the best with your research


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> Noskcid - Sino haven't agreed to 60% yet



I guess is not SinoSteel has not agreed to 60%. The reality is that they never had enough. 

It is the paper work slow down the process, as it is the first of this kind. Our government want to double and triple check everything, include the Chinese characters. Anyone know Chinese?


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

LOL!!! yeah but not enough, 

okies, I was told it meant something else (sp), as in how much the company lets the public know of its situation etc. or hide it from public. But okies, Thanks.


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> LOL!!! yeah but not enough,
> 
> okies, I was told it meant something else (sp), as in how much the company lets the public know of its situation etc. or hide it from public. But okies, Thanks.



According to my observation, it is a done deal. Austrade is the broker for the deal, so Austrade should work as hard as possible to close the deal for them. 

There is nothing the company could hide. The management is good, and learning fast in dealing with Chinese. The latest $2 per share convertible payment is a good example. 

The recently alliance between SinoSteel and Chinese National Nuclear Corp- CNNC is a very powerful indicator that they want more in Australia.


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> According to my observation, it is a done deal. Austrade is the broker for the deal, so Austrade should work as hard as possible to close the deal for them.
> 
> There is nothing the company could hide. The management is good, and learning fast in dealing with Chinese. The latest $2 per share convertible payment is a good example.
> 
> The recently alliance between SinoSteel and Chinese National Nuclear Corp- CNNC is a very powerful indicator that they want more in Australia.




Thats what I thought, from what I read but I thought I missed something. 

Nar I thought sp meant that, well thats what someone told me. Meanwhile someone else said it stands for the returns on the share. Now I know it stands for share price.

Although I didn't know about the alliance with CNNC, when was that?


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> PNN have $9m in the bank so plenty of cash to drill their U deposits as well as nickel and gold potential deposits.
> 
> 
> all the best with your research




That is including the funds sinosteel deposited with PNN?


----------



## sydney1963 (20 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> Thats what I thought, from what I read but I thought I missed something.
> 
> Nar I thought sp meant that, well thats what someone told me. Meanwhile someone else said it stands for the returns on the share. Now I know it stands for share price.
> 
> Although I didn't know about the alliance with CNNC, when was that?




It is in the PNN web site, last month.


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

Noskcid said:
			
		

> Although I didn't know about the alliance with CNNC, when was that?




Here is the news
http://www.forbes.com/afxnewslimited/feeds/afx/2007/02/14/afx3424978.html

Also, to reinforce my argument, the CNNC has signed a similar agreement with CITIC before. The Australia arm of CITIC is ASX: CAL. CAL is substaintial shareholder for MTN, and SAU (include the uranium spin off)

To summarize the situation, Current Chinese has an interests in:

PNN  (SinoSteel)
MTN (CITIC)
SAU (CITIC)
USA (CNNC)

Less extend:

CMR (Hunan Non-ferrous might extend it to uranium)
Angela Deposit (CNNC applying)

Chinese would not target any near-term producer because it would like to have mixed of medium term and long term company. This means that they are targeting mix of advanced explorers, brownfield projects, and greenfield projects. Why they are doing that? Because it will meet their growing nuclear power needs.

In addition to the immediate needs, they want more for their strategic reserve.

It is very interesting that their investment is focused on SA, and a bit in NT. These is because Chinese believes concept of geologic region. Believe it or not, they hope they can find another Olympic Dam.......


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> It is in the PNN web site, last month.





Yeah It was on their website, but also on a few other papers, which i'll have to try and find, I read it then gave them to a friend. I'll try and find the link, but it pretty much said the same thing as what their website said.


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> It is very interesting that their investment is focused on SA, and a bit in NT. These is because Chinese believes concept of geologic region. Believe it or not, they hope they can find another Olympic Dam.......




I just thought it was because the mining regulations for U isn't as tight in SA, but they hoping to find another Olympic Dam.. Interesting!!!!


----------



## Noskcid (21 February 2007)

Can anyone give me some cons, cause atm most of the articles im reading seems to be pro for them??? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mmmmining (18 March 2007)

PNN shares is dropping recently. It might caused by uncertainty for the Sinosteel deal, or the general correction of uranium stocks.

The deal is legally binding agreement only subject to obtaining government approvals. We understand that the delay is caused by bureaucracy, particularly on Chinese side . The Chinese government virtually want to see where each hard-earned foreign currency goes since there are so many corruptions involving government officials.  The lengthy Chinese approval time for CMR's JV is an example.

The deal is $30.5m for 60% of Curnamona project (all commodities), and $5m contribution for bankable feasibility on the uranium resource, and $6m for exploration for other commodities.

By giving away 60% of the project, it will cost nothing for PNN to do the BFS and finding extra uranium resources in that area.

PNN can have around $40m budget ($30.5m+$9m cash) to explore nickel and gold projects. What an exploration budget for a junior!

If PNN breaks off with SinoSteel, it still has $11m  ($9m cash+$2m from Sinosteel) in the bank, and take a heartbeat to find another JV partner with much better deal. I guess 60% of the Curnamora will cost at least $60m.

Either way, PNN is a serious uranium play with advanced uranium project, and  huge upside on nickel.


----------



## 56gsa (18 March 2007)

chart looks like there is support at 1.37 and resistance at 1.58-1.60 ... if we see a move thru this resistance with 450k+ volume then positive sign

i see recent decline as low volume in the face of feb28 & overall U correction ... but then with PNN chinese whispers seem to play a role - sharp move up before sept-11 announcement, decline before feb-8 extension of agreement... so i'd be watching how this moves early april before apr-8 deadline ...


----------



## 56gsa (22 March 2007)

that was quick!  now at 1.60 ... but doubt it will breakthrough today... needs some more buyers


----------



## 56gsa (22 March 2007)

u know what - i've now figured out why no one takes this company seriously - people have issues trusting a mining/uranium company that sounds like a type of pasta...


----------



## UraniumLover (22 March 2007)

:blover: Well.. PNN.. what  a day. Went up 20% today    . Wonder how how this will go?  :blover: lovin PNN :blover:


----------



## 56gsa (22 March 2007)

I'm in love with this one too U_lover - my all-time favourite infact since I met her at 0.36 ...

have posted this on another thread re Yogi (the enigmas) astro-stuff on PNN...



			
				yogi-in-oz (my comments in orange) said:
			
		

> 06022007 ... positive news expected here. ANNOUNCEMENT 7/2
> 22022007 ... minor and intraday rally? 176 low up to 187 high
> 23-26022007 ... minor and positive PEAK OF THE RETRACEMENT
> ---
> ...



Now that I have your attention, the rest of Yogi's story was overall positive and went something like this...



			
				yogi-in-oz (my comments in orange) said:
			
		

> March 2007.
> Adelaide uranium conf today/tomorrow - PNN presenting tomorrow  - could this be reason for rise today - rumours about Sino??
> 23-26022007 ... positive news expected.
> 27032007 ... minor
> ...


----------



## mmmmining (22 March 2007)

I quote from: www.miningNews.net:

"South Australian Mineral Resources Development Minister Paul Holloway told the Paydirt Uranium Conference in Adelaide that "the State Government is very confident that the no new mines policy will change, allowing South Australia's competitive advantage in the uranium sector to come to the fore".

"It's my opinion that South Australia will move fairly quickly to change our policy," he said, noting that any policy change won't affect existing operations and already strong support for the change from the state's premier and other ministers."


----------



## 56gsa (24 March 2007)

This is from the PNN media release following the Adelaide conf..



> PepinNini’s General Manager, Mr Phil Sutherland, said Crocker Well was now a highly advanced
> uranium project, and should be in production in three years time.
> “The likely cost will be around A$160 million and provide around 100 permanent jobs once the
> mine is commissioned,” Mr Sutherland said.
> ...




Now the $160m is not new news... but to claim Sino as a 60% strategic partner is new to the market - agreements to that effect that have been signed are still waiting for approvals etc  or is it all a done deal???


----------



## mmmmining (24 March 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> This is from the PNN media release following the Adelaide conf..
> 
> 
> 
> Now the $160m is not new news... but to claim Sino as a 60% strategic partner is new to the market - agreements to that effect that have been signed are still waiting for approvals etc  or is it all a done deal???




Unfortunately, it is a done deal, only subject to both government approvals. It takes time, but will get there.

I still wish PNN can get out the hook, and find a new partner after spot uranium almost doubled since the deal signed.


----------



## 56gsa (27 March 2007)

Looks like it could run to test all time highs @ 220, with possible support @ 185-194


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

56gsa said:


> Looks like it could run to test all time highs @ 220, with possible support @ 185-194




PNN, MTN, and AGS potentially with good projects in SA are having a good run today.


----------



## 56gsa (27 March 2007)

someones getting serious.. a buy order for 199k @ 2.04 which is more than the PNN average daily vol over last 3 mths (189k)...

makes me think an announcement re Sino might be coming up and maybe earlier than 'due' date of 8 Apr...  or is it just someone getting excited after the Adelaide conference?


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

A near-term producer with huge valuation upgrade.


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

Just 1c off the all-time high. It was mentioned on SA Premier's Ann supporting uranium mining in SA, Along with AGS, MTN and CUY.


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

Sinosteel has got the FIRB's bless, I am sad it is a done-deal now. 

I hope PNN can find a lot of nickel to further advance the share price.


----------



## 56gsa (4 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Sinosteel has got the FIRB's bless, I am sad it is a done-deal now.




why sad mmm?  with $30m in the bank PNN is cashed up - may look at taking over another small cap?

20m shares and 9m opts (20c Dec 07) coming off escrow 15 april should add a bit more volume to this...

now above 2.20 all-time high so this announce should see enough volume to push it into blue sky....



> FIRB Approval for Participation of Sinosteel
> Corporation in Curnamona Province Uranium Project The Foreign Investment Review Board (FIRB) has issued notification that they have no objections
> in terms of the Government’s foreign investment policy to Sinosteel Corporation acquiring a 60 percent interest in the assets of PepinNini Resources Curnamona Pty Limited which currently holds four exploration licences and one exploration licence application covering approximately
> 3,778 sq. kms. in the Curnamona Province of South Australia. PepinNini Resources Curnamona Pty Limited is a wholly owned subsidiary of PepinNini Minerals Limited.
> This approval facilitates the progression of the strategic alliance previously announced between PepinNini Minerals Limited and Sinosteel Corporation to jointly co-operate in the development and operation of the Crocker Well and Mt Victoria Uranium Deposits and other commodities in the tenements currently held by PepinNini Resources Curnamona Pty Limited.


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

Man, you figure it out, PNN has given Sinosteel a free option for 8 months. The underline asset value has more than doubled.

It is fanny to think about it, market actually cheer up. and celebrity to cheap sell. 

Nevertheless, I am sad and happy. Very complicated feeling. 

I am a long term holder for PNN.


----------



## 56gsa (4 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Nevertheless, I am sad and happy. Very complicated feeling.




as they say...  don't worry - be happy Mmmmining   

This is still trading at an EV of under $10/lb ... plus has the nickel potential 

If it was an AGS (which is now around $30/lb I think) PNN would have a share price above $6...

I'm sure if PNN change their name from a type of pasta to something more nuclear we'd see more interest?!


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> as they say...  don't worry - be happy Mmmmining
> 
> This is still trading at an EV of under $10/lb ... plus has the nickel potential
> 
> ...




I agree with you. But for a near-term producer, it should be valued on NPV bases, not EV/lb. 

The year towards production targets is achievable. And I am very sure that they can find more satellite deposits within and surround tenement. A 1000t+ production over 8-10 years will make a lot of money, better than a casino...


----------



## 56gsa (4 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> But for a near-term producer, it should be valued on NPV bases, not EV/lb.




you're right - have you done an NPV valuation of PNN?

assuming AGS is valued on NPV basis:

AGS 
mkt cap $645m
possible resource still not JORC (25% of 40kt total) 10,000t

PNN
mkt cap $153
JORC resource 6740t (so 67% of AGS resource)

67% of $645m = $431m / 68.7m PNN shares 

=> PNN share price $6.33


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> you're right - have you done an NPV valuation of PNN?
> 
> assuming AGS is valued on NPV basis:
> 
> ...




I don't want to take away GRD Minpro's job and don't want to get too much real. You should have some clue with the PFS, which I doubt they might jump into BFS without a PFS. 

The uranium stocks can still enjoy the la la land for quite a while. But keep it quiet. It will last longer...


----------



## mmmmining (5 April 2007)

Very interesting development. next door to PNN up north in QLD,  SMC has found some serious uranium from historic data.

Do you still remember PNN has hands in three pies: 

Curnamona Province Uranium Project;
Musgrave Province and
Woolgar Goldfield

I believe everyone valued PNN on Curnamona Uranium, no value for the other two. The management might believe it too, particularly for Woolgar. Almost nothing has been done yet.

Now I believe PNN might has something to read in coming weeks.....


----------



## 56gsa (5 April 2007)

and todays announcement re buying extra Musgrave tenement from Rio in Pitjantjatjara land that hasnt seen much drilling - also bought a dedicated drill rig and crew for the nickel drilling to start in May - nice picture of a drill rig in the sunset!


----------



## mmmmining (5 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> and todays announcement re buying extra Musgrave tenement from Rio in Pitjantjatjara land that hasnt seen much drilling - also bought a dedicated drill rig and crew for the nickel drilling to start in May - nice picture of a drill rig in the sunset!




Man, the picture looking good, but it is an artist impression. Nevertheless, the picture painted by the management are getting more and more promising day after day.

I guess money is King. Now PNN can afford some fancy gadgets. I wish they allow me to do a test drive


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

PNN is out of control. It could take the first place for the race to producer in Australia amount the junior hopeful. The speed of dash is beyond my imagination. But it is understandable.

A good company with almost everything taken care of. In a good state, advanced in project, financially sound, strong Chinese backup, and  Chinese customers as well.


----------



## Morgan (10 April 2007)

Oh good grief. Another fine example of never having an automatic stop loss on uranium stocks.


----------



## UraniumLover (10 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> PNN is out of control. It could take the first place for the race to producer in Australia amount the junior hopeful. The speed of dash is beyond my imagination. But it is understandable.
> 
> A good company with almost everything taken care of. In a good state, advanced in project, financially sound, strong Chinese backup, and  Chinese customers as well.




Yes has everything going for it. Sino backing, almost certain change in gov, near term production (2011) - 'was' relatively cheap when compared to peers AGS etc, but at this rate not sure for how long ..
That picture of the new drill they acquired as well probably icing on cake..
Still surprising to see it move so fast, not that I'm complaining
:1luvu: PNN :1luvu:


----------



## insider (10 April 2007)

I don't own a single share but I picked this baby in the stock tipping competition... Nini Nini he's our man, if he can't do it no one can


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

The deal with Chinese is sealed. I am in tears, not sure it is for happy or sad...


----------



## 56gsa (12 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> assuming AGS is valued on NPV basis:
> 
> AGS
> mkt cap $645m
> ...




this is all guess work and can't compare apples and oranges etc etc but if you take the implicit SMM valuation from Avera's buy-in as US$30/lb: 

for PNN
14.828m lbs U  *  US$30 / 68.7m shares

=> PNN share price of US$6.48 / approx A$8.00

which is why you're crying mmmmining cause no ones taking it over now with Sino on board - or can they?


----------



## UraniumLover (28 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> this is all guess work and can't compare apples and oranges etc etc but if you take the implicit SMM valuation from Avera's buy-in as US$30/lb:
> 
> for PNN
> 14.828m lbs U  *  US$30 / 68.7m shares
> ...




I'm loving this 56gsa, PNN has been stablising with solid support around 2.60.
Already has JORC in the friendly state of SA with the strong possibility of doubling it's u resources from around 20 mt. This doesn't even take into account the new drill they bought on sino backing to drill in the masgrave region using historical information which comes in May ....  they can now drill a hole whenever they feel and make an announcement if they wish every time they find something hehe
It even compares well to what BMN has found so far without JORC underlying the potential when you take into account the SA laws should chane on Monday.  Yet volume is down with everybody targeting AGS due to mike rann vamping .. his grandma must own it lol


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 April 2007)

Having briefly reviewed last years accounts:
http://www.pepinnini.com.au/media_releases_files/Pep_AR06.pdf

...one thing stands out (besides the usual losses of exploration companies ):

..at current expenditure levels, PNN has only enough cash ($1.4million) to fund exploration for 2 more years.

Does anyone know where they will be getting more money from to fund further exploration...and at what point do you expect them to start getting some income? Surely the idea of any non-charity is to make a profit?

Thanks
PG


----------



## sleeper88 (29 April 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Having briefly reviewed last years accounts:
> http://www.pepinnini.com.au/media_releases_files/Pep_AR06.pdf
> 
> ...one thing stands out (besides the usual losses of exploration companies ):
> ...




Sinosteel will pay PNN A$28.5 million for a 60% stake in Cumamona project.
Thats plenty of cash for exploration!..and Sinosteel will commit $11m in exploration expenditure over 2 years. 
If that is insufficient, they'll raise capital through placements and SPP etc 
As for production, it may still be a way off.


----------



## nizar (29 April 2007)

This stock looks a winner. 
I have heard of it but havent looked into it until now.

With chinese backing, SA region, an advanced deposit, and a market cap about 1/3 of AGS, this looks like a winner to me.

I will be looking at an entry this week. But which one to chop now that is the question........


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

Been watching this for an entry into another SA U player.

Has been consolidating of late after a dramatic run from $1.50 to $3.00 in a couple of weeks. Now found support at $2.50 and stabilised a bit. Currently $2.65 ish.

70m shares @ 2.65 = $185m 

Sinosteel JV PNN 40%

Curnamona Project (South of Gould’s Dam, NW of Radium Hill, W Honeymoon)

26 known U prospects other than Crocker Well and Mt Victoria

*Crocker Well*
19.8m lbs U cut off 250 ppm
14.8m lbs U cut off 300 ppm

Potential to be in production in 3 years (from the company)

[QOUTE]PepinNini’s General Manager, Mr Phil Sutherland, said Crocker Well was now a highly advanced uranium project, and should be in production in three years time. “The likely cost will be around A$160 million and provide around 100 permanent jobs once the mine is commissioned,” Mr Sutherland said. “This seems like a big call but Pepinnini is already favoured by having the Chinese Stated-owned SinoSteel Group as a 60% strategic partner and shareholder,” he said.[/QUOTE]

They have another 10 prospects identified in the vicinity of Crocker and Mt Victoria where they have found high grade surface samples (greater that 2% U. 

Any opinions? 

http://www.pepinnini.com.au/


----------



## Punter (4 May 2007)

So far I get

19.8mil lbs(40%) owned = 7.92mil lbs

PNN mkt cap about $180m.

re: exploration potential - surface samples don't mean too much. I saw the anomalies and they looked small.

Currently exploration potential aside(every u company has exploration of some degree), its valued at $22/lb of every pound in the ground.


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

Punter said:


> So far I get
> 
> 19.8mil lbs(40%) owned = 7.92mil lbs
> 
> ...



That's not that flash is it.

Damn hard to find anything undervalued now. 

Chart for what it's worth. Might have been good value just year ago. Missed the boat on another one....


----------



## Punter (4 May 2007)

Thats right kennas. With index hitting new records it is not easy. Don't be fooled by PNN's low SP, low SP doesn't mean its cheap. Thats why I am in higher risky stuff like ERN and MTN. Those are high risk but if they hit deposits they might find stuff. $22/lb PNN, you might as well open a Canadian broking account and buy Uramin or Forsys metals, coz they probably sell cheaper and have bigger projects.


----------



## 56gsa (4 May 2007)

I think you're right - this is no longer the bargain it was - with the 40% share in U deposit now my valuation above looks more like a $3.20 value for PNN

There are some other factors though that may drive sp above this:
- drilling on other U potential sites could increase U resource
- drilling on musgrave nickel/copper area seems to have potential

Also 21m shares have just been released from escrow - you'd think logically this would dampen price but in the past I've seen this have the opposite affect - not really sure why - can someone explain - is it because theres more volume bigger players can get in without pushing price up too much?  PNN has traditionally been a very low volume trader...


----------



## Punter (4 May 2007)

56gsa said:


> I think you're right - this is no longer the bargain it was - with the 40% share in U deposit now my valuation above looks more like a $3.20 value for PNN
> 
> There are some other factors though that may drive sp above this:
> - drilling on other U potential sites could increase U resource
> ...




Agreed. If they hit another crocker well it will go up, but remember the 40% stake applies to other deposits it finds as well. It more and more resembles AGS, but it lacks the WOW factor of AGS's grades.


----------



## Mr_S (5 June 2007)

So what does everyone think of this company? I'm looking for a solid and profitable small mining company to invest in longer term.

This company looks interesting to me compared to all the new uranium explorers popping up everywhere.  Pepinnini already has proven reserves of uranium plus the potential to double this (I may have misinterpreted this) from what I've been reading in their statements.  They are getting a lot of money from Sinosteel over the short term, and with their cooperation it seems they could possibly fast track the company's resource portfolio, especially taking into account their very own drilling rig.  

How many other uranium companies are capable of mining uranium in three years and have a solid entrance into the Chinese market?  Most seem to only be talking about looking for uranium soon.

Maybe I'm wrong, but this one looks to be one of the more profitable small resource companies in Australia, even if they don't have the huge amounts of uranium like Paladin.  They aren't just narrowing themselves to uranium which I think is a big plus too.

What do you guys look for in uranium/spec mining companies? Any of you guys looking for longer term investments in the resource sector?


----------



## Mr_S (27 June 2007)

I'm pretty confident I've found a good place to buy in.  haha I was planning on entering around $2 but I'm happy with below that.  Seems there's not much interest at the moment in PNN or AGS lately.  Can't wait for more info on their nickel and uranium drilling.  Things should change after that.


----------



## 56gsa (7 September 2007)

This was an old favourite but has fallen hard since April from its $3.30 high.  Has it bottomed?  

IMO worth looking at again for one reason - management has announced they will buy-back 4.9million shares over 12 months because they don't think price accurately reflects the value of company (scared of takeover??).  With only 69m in total this is not insignificant.  So what price will they start buying in?  Well there is a buy now at 1.15 for 130k which is the average daily volume for the last three months - is this the company? (is anybody able to check this?)  Does this artificially provide support and break the down trend?

prospects still remain as above - uranium (JV with Sino) and nickel - with drilling happening at both atm


----------



## Rafa (7 November 2007)

been pretty quite on the PNN thread for a while...
Their quarterly report has just been released...

Some of the Highlights:
♦ Discussions have been held with consultant groups and South Australian Government Departments to establish guidelines and a development timeframe for the development of the Crocker Well Uranium Deposit. Current strategy is aimed at being in production by *2010*.
♦ Independent resource consultants Hellman & Schofield have been commissioned to upgrade sufficient current JORC compliant uranium resource at Crocker Well from an Inferred category to an Indicated and Measured category to allow for a Definitive Feasibilty Study to be undertaken for the development of the project.
♦ At the end of the quarter the Company held *$32.95million *in cash. (not bad for a market cap of ~ 100m)


Few more details:

New Adelaide office officially opened by Hon. Paul Holloway, MLC, South Australian Minister for Mineral Resources Development on 10th September, 2007.

Office premises have been established in Adelaide for the Joint Venture Management Company which will undertake further exploration with a priority objective of preparing a Bankable Feasibility Study for the development of the Crocker Well Uranium Deposit to produce at least 600 tonnes of U3O8 per year for at least 10 years. It is the intention of the Joint Venture to get into production as soon as possible to take advantage of the current uranium market.


Chart Wise.... it threatening to form a base, tho nothing has been confirmed yet... Would appreciate any further TA insight.

Is there something I am missing here as to why the SP is so low??? (besides the obvious that the market always knows...)


----------



## PBH (10 November 2007)

Remember, the company is currently engaged in share-buyback, so they won't be doing anything to push the price up too far just yet...   but when keeping an eye on trading volumes you kind of get the idea that they've been quite busy at these levels, which bodes well for the future..

Furthermore a lot is still dependant on the outlook of uranium prices in the medium to long term, which in turn seem to be very much contingent on the fortunes of the huge Cigar Lake project. 

Personally I'm quite bullish about the prospects of uranium prices, especially as the water-logged Cigar Lake mine doesn't seem to be going anywhere in a hurry, and thus am happy to hold and even acquire PNN shares at the moment. 

Also I think PNN is very close to a breakout.


----------



## Rafa (11 November 2007)

Got on board on Friday...

the Chinese, the plans for the new mine by 2010, the cash on hand... the new office and the chumminess with the ministers...  and this share buy back (only logical given the low SP)... 

But something must be brewing...
I really do think of the two rivals to AGS for the next new mine in SA are MTN and PNN... and PNN might be winning the race.

The issue with PNN tho, is their stake in the mine... In dollar terms, what is that worth to them, and what share price reflects that value?


----------



## 56gsa (30 November 2007)

Well done Rafa - you got yourself a nice 5 cent dividend!!



> Dividend Distribution
> Based on the financial results for the year ending 30th June, 2007 the Directors of PepinNini Minerals Limited are pleased to announce the payment of a fully franked special dividend of five cents per share to all shareholders of the Company. The record date to determine dividend entitlements will be 10th December, 2007. The dividend will be paid on 17th December, 2007. In accordance with Company policy to reward shareholders for their investment in PepinNini Minerals Limited the Directors believe shareholders should share directly in the financial success of the Company over the past year. The dividend payment will not significantly affect the Company’s cash reserves which will be approximately $30Million after the dividend payment At
> the current share price it represents an attractive return and may assist some shareholders to invest in more shares in the Company if they so wish.



There's a hint of desperation with PNN's attempts to lift the sp - first it was the announcement of a buy back that they don't seem to have used at all - now its the dividend sweetner...

but we are seeing some action on the uranium front... although 2010 is a long way off!!



> Crocker Well Uranium Project Update
> The management company for the Sinosteel PepinNini Joint Venture Alliance has instigated a number of actions to facilitate the rapid development of the Crocker Well Uranium Deposit in line with its strategy to be in production by early 2010.
> • An experienced Uranium Process Manager, Mr Andrew Querzoli, has been employed to oversee the development of an optimum process to extract uranium from the Crocker Well ore.
> • An experienced Uranium Exploration Geologist, Mr David Rosewall, has been employed to manage resource definition drilling at Crocker Well and investigation of nearby uranium prospects. David has previously been employed by AREVA, Heathgate Resources and Cameco Australia.
> ...


----------



## Rafa (2 December 2007)

Very strange.... What the hell is a non producing company giving dividends 

I am wondering whether this mob has so much money at their disposal they don't know what to do with it.

I still beleive this has the potential of being the next Uranium mine in SA, but what is the point of giving money away when they would need that money later on to build the mine


----------



## reece55 (2 December 2007)

Rafa said:


> Very strange.... What the hell is a non producing company giving dividends
> 
> I am wondering whether this mob has so much money at their disposal they don't know what to do with it.
> 
> I still beleive this has the potential of being the next Uranium mine in SA, but what is the point of giving money away when they would need that money later on to build the mine




Rafa
It's actually sensible - they have franking credits to distribute, why not distribute them because otherwise they will be locked away forever.... 

Cheers


----------



## PBH (2 December 2007)

reece55 said:


> Rafa
> It's actually sensible - they have franking credits to distribute, why not distribute them because otherwise they will be locked away forever....




Well done Reece. Couldn't have said it better myself.

I think PNN is a little star that's really about to shine. Just looked at the latest news from the Cigar Lake project, and things over there are still pretty much a mess, with projected startup times continually being pushed back as they gain insight into the extent of the flooding problem.

This bodes well for uranium prices for the short-medium term, prices PNN most likely will be able to take advantage of given that they're so close to actual uranium production.


----------



## Rafa (3 December 2007)

reece55 said:


> Rafa
> It's actually sensible - they have franking credits to distribute, why not distribute them because otherwise they will be locked away forever....
> 
> Cheers




hi Reece,

its obvious i don't understand how the company structure and tax treatments work in regards 'franking credits to distribute'... if you have a minute or two, would love an explanation... cheers.

on other matters, 2010 is not that far away to have a producing mine... The have everything going for them at this stage... strong u price and demand, solid asian backers, plenty of cash and seem very chummy with the SA govt.


----------



## Rafa (5 December 2007)

Is this what you mean by passing on franking credits...
I didn't realise we had this in Oz... only in Canada...






> The Federal government has a role to play here too.
> 
> One of the secrets of Canada's success has been a flow through share (FTS) scheme.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafa (5 December 2007)

What the hell happened to PepinNini today... 
haha giddiyup...

No news driving the stock, but its well and truly off its lows now, need a few more days of price action to confirm the opinion that its found its base and its on the way up...

Interestingly at the same time MTN falls to levels not seen for a while...

MTN has always been the next U mine in SA (AGS excluded of course)... but PNN has a more 'minable' deposit... and some very wealthy backers. Could this be the changing of the gaurd...


----------



## Mousie (6 December 2007)

Just punters buying up for the divvy me thinks. It had a rather predictable drop today. The race is still on to be the next SA miner...


----------



## 56gsa (15 January 2008)

PNN interesting at these levels...


still no action on their buy-back scheme but potentially can come in to underpin the shareprice - maybe at $1?...

Also with about $30m in the bank, another $11m committed from Sinosteel for exploration => market cap of under $70m now looks a bit on the low side considering they also have JORC for almost 20m lbs uranium...

made some small purchases recently...



> PepinNini Minerals has acquired 51% of the share capital of Eagle Gold Mines Limited for a total cost of AUS$5.5million. Eagle Gold owns the Peak Hill Gold Project including the Fortnum Gold Mine processing plant and a JORC compliant Indicated (670,000 ozs) and Measured (1,900 ozs) Resource of gold with an additional 335,000 ozs classified as Inferred. PepinNini Minerals has also entered into a Farm-In Agreement to explore for iron ore in seven tenements held by Eagle Gold in the Robinson Range area of Mid West, WA.







> PepinNini Minerals Limited has entered a heads of agreement with Australian Gold Holdings Limited (AGH) and its subsidiaries Uranium Capital Limited and Goldrox Limited to acquire eleven tenements in north Queensland. Subject to due diligence on the tenements PepinNini will pay AGH $150,000 and issue 900,000 shares in PepinNini Minerals Limited for the tenements. The acquisition will significantly increase the area currently held under exploration tenure by PepinNini in North Queensland and is consistent with the Company’s strategy to target uranium, gold and base metal mineralisation in the region


----------



## shinobi346 (16 January 2008)

I must have missed that while trawling through announcements today. Seems like a good mix... Uranium, gold and iron ore. QLD still seems very unfriendly towards u explorers so its good to see PNN branching out into other metals in this region.


----------



## james99 (19 January 2008)

shinobi - it has excellent state support and if there is a new mine allowed then it is thought that PNN will be offered that opportunity ahead of others. Futher, nothing like the prospect of a recession to make a state open up support for new industry and the state's energy demands are increasing rapidly with population and infrastructure growth. It is, frankly, grossly oversold, but such are the current global market sentiments ...  

I disclose holdings.


----------



## oldblue (20 January 2008)

I stumbled over this company recently and like what I see. Can anyone tell me the origin of its unusual   (inappropriate?) name?
I notice a major shareholder by the name of Pepin so I guess that's part of it.


----------



## panikhide (27 February 2008)

It's looks like PNN has finalised its recent share buyback. The company bought back and cancelled 1 500 000 of its shares for around $1.3 million (which is about 90 cents per share) - see recent company announcement.


----------



## panikhide (9 May 2008)

Up 20% so far today, but on low volumes. There has been no company announcement today - does anyone know if there has been any news to spur this spike in the share price?

It looks like we have seen the bottom and are moving into a bullish trend given the hammer and inverted hammer patterns we have seen over the past 2 weeks.

Remember when PNN was trading above $3?


----------



## The Gman (9 May 2008)

I do remember when it was trading above $3 and still wish I'd sold then. There was no real basis for that price and I can't see it reaching such heights again in a hurry but it was an exciting ride. Once again there seems to be no news driving the price rise, but I'll be happy if we go for another ride.


----------



## 56gsa (18 May 2008)

Not big volumes but PNN like a lot of junior u3o8 stocks is showing signs of life again - with a good day tomorrow we might see the 21 MA move above the 63 MA for the first time since June07!  If it bounces of support at 85, fib suggests a possible target at $1.15/$1.20

Not sure if they have finished the buy back - they have cancelled 1.5m shares, but still have another 1.9m to buy if they want to.

Has been spending its cash on all sorts of odds and ends projects...  at the same time progress on the Crocker Well U deposit and Musgrave seems to go slowly

PNN was very good to me in the run up to $3, may be worth a dabble given the buy-back to some extent places a floor under the share price (as does the current cash position compared to mkt cap of ~$60m), although can't see it reaching those levels again given the reduced exposure to investments with the Sino sign-in...


----------



## panikhide (14 July 2008)

Once again another spike in the share price (up 15% so far today) but on low volumes. There has been no company announcement today.


----------



## ivanb (21 October 2008)

Anybody know what's happening here? Not alot coming out from the company. I'm guessing it's just the level of risk that's being factored in but what about their application to develop a mine.


----------



## lows_13 (1 May 2009)

Up 42% today, something must be brewing in the background
Plenty of money in the bank, feasable study has been submitted, JV with Sino Steel. This company is well placed in the market, unlike many others running/out of funds due to the credit crunch.
Your looking at the next uranium mine in Australia


----------



## prawn_86 (2 May 2009)

lows_13 said:


> Your looking at the next uranium mine in Australia




LOL so out of all the co's that are trying/close to being able to start a mine what makes this one so special?


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> LOL so out of all the co's that are trying/close to being able to start a mine what makes this one so special?



There's quite a few racing to be next. I don't think these guys have applied to mine yet, but I think AGS has. To be corrected.

Mike Rann suggests AGS is closer by my interpretation of these comments.


Mr Rann said that in the meantime, one of the new uranium mines which is scheduled to begin operating by 2010/11 is the Crocker Well Uranium Project 400 km north of Adelaide which is 60 per cent owned by China’s Sinosteel and 40 per cent by PepinNini Minerals Ltd.

“I am meeting with Sinosteel today and I am told they expect to export between $100 and $200 million of uranium a year from their South Australian operations.

“Another of our big projects expected to begin operating before Crocker Well is Four Mile, a rich high grade 3.9 million tonne uranium deposit near the existing Beverley mine.

“Joint Venture Partners Alliance Resources and Quasar Resources have recently announced that they will mine the Four Mile deposit from 2010, subject to necessary regulatory approvals.

“Other projects include uranium deposits at Mt Victoria and Crockers Well, copper and gold at Kalkaroo and Carrapateena and iron ore at Wilcherry Hill, Wilgerup, Bramfield and Hawks Nest.

“Some of these projects have been backed by investment from China, including a heads of agreement between Tonghua Iron & Steel Mining and IMX Resources to process exports from Cairn Hill and Sinosteels’ partnership with PepinNini to develop the Crocker Well uranium deposit.


----------



## panikhide (4 June 2009)

PNN is now in a trading halt to raise capital by way of a share placement of up to 8 million ordinary shares to sophisticated or professional investors. See company announcement today. So why did the company pay that one off dividend lat December?


----------



## Lostinaus (4 June 2009)

panikhide said:


> PNN is now in a trading halt to raise capital by way of a share placement of up to 8 million ordinary shares to sophisticated or professional investors. See company announcement today. So why did the company pay that one off dividend lat December?




Panikhide - Dividend was paid in Dec 2007... not last year!  I'm not a tax expert but understand it was using franking credits aqcuired as a consequence of the Tax Liability resulting from profit  on the sale of 60% of Curnamona Project to SinoSteel.


----------



## panikhide (4 June 2009)

Lostinaus said:


> Panikhide - Dividend was paid in Dec 2007... not last year!  I'm not a tax expert but understand it was using franking credits aqcuired as a consequence of the Tax Liability resulting from profit  on the sale of 60% of Curnamona Project to SinoSteel.




Sorry - time flies. 2007? Was it really that long ago? Seems like it was only yesterday that I was savouring that sweet little gift. Have I reached 100 characters yet?


----------



## Bigukraine (11 December 2009)

Oh well,

On todays ann their will be no mine ,not fin viable so down the shares went by over 30% but look at this as an opportunity to buy imo. Still have some good ex per so might see a bounce back. Went in and now hold at .22c,a spec that could make me look fantastic or a putz. 


neck on the line !


----------



## barney (12 January 2012)

The chart looks a bit ugly, but I started accumulating these a few weeks back ...


Logic behind that is simple .......

They are hovering around all time lows ..... no one left to sell:

They have some excellent tenement holdings.

The management are frugal.

They recently announced Iron Ore grades as follows for their Robinson Range Project

*26 metres @ 61.2% Fe *  from a depth of 20 metres,

*10 metres @ 53.9% Fe * from a depth of 2 metres to the base of
hole at 12 metres. (intersection includes an interval of *4 metres @ 57.5% Fe from 4
metres*

*45 metres @ 59.7% Fe *  from a depth of 6 metres to the base of
hole at 51 metres. (intersection includes an interval of *39 metres @ 61.1% Fe from 12
metres to base of hole*),

Also *4 metres @ 53.6% Fe from 16 metres *to base of hole at 20 metres,

*45 metres @ 51.3% Fe from 12 metres *to base of hole at 57
metres including 6 metres @ 59.5% Fe from 16 metres),


These are seriously good looking results


Late November they announce the appointment of new Director ... *Mr Wei Sun*

Mr Sun is a resource investment analyst with over 10 years experience in international trade and the resource industries of China, Canada and Australia. He is currently employed as *General Manager *Overseas Minerals Investment with Shanghai *Fosun Minerals *Investment Management Co., Ltd.

Fosun are the *largest privately owned conglomerate in China  *..... and three of their main business segments are ... 

*Steel, mining, and financial services and strategic investments* 

Current market cap of around *$7+ million *with around *$4 million in cash *..... even allowing for some dilution through a cap raise,  this is about as low risk as a Spec gets in my opinion ...... time will tell


----------



## barney (27 February 2012)

Updates must be close, as the drilling at Robinson Range and Curnamona should be back in full swing ..... Possibly Musgrave as well, assuming they have the new drill.

Been a long time between drinks for poor old PNN, but I won't be surprised to see this gap to the upside once more results from "Robinson" start filtering in ....... serioulsy good looking grades

If it doesn't get a lift before the end of the week I'll take it in the tipping comp .....


----------



## springhill (26 June 2012)

Updating the latest news with PNN.

They have just entered a trading halt regarding cap raising.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120625/pdf/42711rk7sr3chf.pdf

*High Grade Copper and Gold Results for Surface Samples Collected from the Santa Ines Project
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120615/pdf/426v6f5wskzvy4.pdf

Sample Cu%   Fe%   Au g/t  Ag g/t
1         21.7   26.4   0.91     34.9
2         13.7   23.7   0.17     17.5
3         10.6   10.8   0.12     1.6
4          1.7    8.0      -        3.4

There is no evidence of any modern exploration work having been undertaken at Santa Ines and no historical data is available.

*New Priority Drill Targets Identified by SkyTEM508 Survey over Musgrave Tenements
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120612/pdf/426ryh6m7ypc0m.pdf

A total of 14 strong electromagnetic conductive responses have been identified from the survey data. These new SkyTEM508 anomalies, which are likely due to bedrock sources interpreted as possibly representing massive magmatic Ni-Cu sulphide accumulations, will be investigated and prioritised for drill testing by PepinNini's onsite diamond drilling operations.

*Revised Mineral Resource Estimate for PNN Area C Robinson Range Iron Ore Project
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120606/pdf/426p8yzy4tld02.pdf

As manager of the Robinson Range Joint Venture, PepinNini Robinson Range Pty Limited is pleased to announce a revised Mineral Resource Estimate reported to JORC standards for PNN Area C as follows;

MillionTonnes CutOff%Fe  DensitySG   Fe%  SiO2% Al2O3%  P%   S%  TiO2% LOI%
17.7                45              3.6        49.7   13.3     8.5     0.06 0.04  0.29    5.4
 4.3                 52             3.8         55.2    8.5     6.5     0.06  0.05  0.21   4.7

*Robinson Range Iron Ore Project Drilling Program Update
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120514/pdf/4267bhql3j32mh.pdf

Highlights include;
♦ 24 metres @ 64.2% Fe from surface and 15 metres @ 60.7% Fe from a depth of 56 metres in borehole RC12RR082,
♦ 57 metres @ 56% Fe in borehole RC12RR075 from a depth of 3 metres, (intersection includes an interval of 33 metres @ 61.8% Fe from 25 metres),
♦ 27 metres @ 58.6% Fe from a depth of 7 metres in borehole RC12RR076,
♦ 39 metres @ 58.7% Fe in borehole RC12RR077 from a depth of 27 metres, (intersection includes an interval of 30 metres @ 60.8% Fe from 29 metres),
♦ 23 metres @ 55% Fe in borehole RC12RR078 from a depth of 45 metres, (intersection includes an interval of 12 metres @ 61.3% Fe from 46 metres),
♦ 2 metres @ 55.1% Fe from a depth of 4 metres, 14 metres @ 55.4% Fe from a depth of 10 metres and 38 metres @ 55% Fe from a depth of 28 metres in borehole RC12RR068 (intersection includes an interval of 20 metres @ 60.2% Fe from a depth of 36 metres).

Will wait for the cap raising terms before making my mind up either way on this. Just another crab in the bucket, or more? Grab samples are of interest, but if you know what you are looking for it's probably easy to grab the rocks that will give you best results.
What are your thoughts Barney, or others?


----------



## barney (26 June 2012)

springhill said:


> Updating the latest news with PNN.
> 
> Will wait for the cap raising terms before making my mind up either way on this. Just another crab in the bucket, or more? Grab samples are of interest, but if you know what you are looking for it's probably easy to grab the rocks that will give you best results.
> What are your thoughts Barney, or others?





Hey Spring,  Been a real disapointment poor old PNN.  They have what looks like some good projects and reasonable results, but the SP keeps getting hammered.  Until some serious players get involved I reckon it will just waffle around. The Cap raise will tell us something .... If the major shareholders get involved with some reasonable cash, it would be a good sign. 

One thing ....  management don't bleed the Company dry with exhorbitant salaries like many Specs.  Norm Kennedy has the Co. structured to run on very small amounts of cash with its JV arrangements etc . I have contacted him a couple of times and he replies quickly.  He is still positive about their prospects, but realisitic about the difficulties of Specs in the current financial climate.

I still hold a handful but let most of them go when it started to nosedive a while back.  I agree ... wait till the Cap raise and let the dust settle and see who's left standing


----------



## springhill (29 June 2012)

Announcement out re cap raising.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/4272zmjc8rtq4y.pdf

PepinNini Minerals Limited (Company) is pleased to announce it will be inviting all eligible shareholders to participate in a pro rata non-renounceable entitlement issue to raise up to $1,913,653 through an offer of up to a maximum of 59,801,666 shares (Entitlement Issue or Offer).

The funds raised by the Entitlement Issue will be utilised for:
• Drill testing of priority nickel copper sulphide targets identified from the recently completed SkyTEM survey at the Musgrave Province Project, South Australia
• Ground geophysical surveys and drill testing of copper/gold targets at the Santa Ines and Chivinar Projects, Salta Province Argentina
• Reconnaissance mapping, surface sampling and drilling of the Queensland tenements.
• General working capital
• Expenses of the Offer

The Entitlement Issue is being offered on the basis of two ordinary fully paid shares (New
Shares) for every three ordinary fully paid shares (Shares) held in the Company on 9th July
2012 (Record Date) at an issue price of 3.2 cents per New Share.

Also out investor presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/4273fq05rtfc2q.pdf

Gives a good point form summary of projects.

*Musgrave – Nickel/Copper – NW South Australia*
 10 tenements covering 9,601 km², exploring for world class Ni-Cu sulphide mineralisation
 JV alliance with Rio Tinto in 3 tenements
 New EM drill ready targets identified following 1,300 kms of SkyTEM surveys – drilling to commence in July 12   through to Dec.12
*Curnamona – Uranium/Base Metals/Magnetite – NE South Australia*
 40% interest in 5 tenements covering 3,778km², in JV with Sinosteel
 JORC compliant resource of 11.66 Mlbs Uranium - BFS on hold awaiting improvement in A$ Uranium price
 Significant Braemar Ironstone Magnetite potential as well as Rare Earths and Base Metals potential
 Sinosteel committed to spend $2.5m for evaluation of other minerals – more than 30 Gold and Base Metal targets – drilling in progress
*Robinson Range – Iron Ore – Western Australia*
 PepinNini is the operator for 7 tenements covering 700km² - 50% interest in 3 tenements and 40% interest in others
 JORC Inferred resource of 18MT @ 50% Fe, 4MT @ 55% Fe, DSO grades, low phosphorous
 Exploration is ongoing with Resource and other Prospect definition drilling for Q3 + Q4 subject to JV
*Nth Queensland – Copper/Gold - Woolgar Goldfield / Georgetown Inlier*
 100% in 14 tenements covering 1,086km² - high grade thin seam gold / silver discoveries
 Evaluation of the viability of thin seam mining to be undertaken before additional drilling to define a JORC resource.
*Argentina – Copper/Gold/Silver – Salta Province*
 100% in 7 tenements covering 280km²
 Santa Ines lies between BHP’s giant Escondida Cu-Au porphyry and the Lindero Gold porphyry (2.2Moz Au)
 Surface samples include up to 21% Cu 26% Fe 0.9g/t AU and 34.9 g/t Ag
  Surface geophysical surveys and drilling planned for Q4.


----------



## barney (30 June 2012)

Sold the few remaining shares I had left on the back of the cap raise.

Large share register dilution at 3.2 cents will probably put the brakes on any SP appreciation for a long time unless they can dig up something special.

For the sake of a couple of million dollars, I would rather have seen them chase one of their JV partners, Sino steel or RIO for some cash to tide them over.  

Lack of forsight and bad timing by management in my view. Raising capital at the lows is often the beginning of the end for Specs ...... Will keep an eye on their progress, but I'd say a hard road ahead in the short to medium term.

On a positive note, theoretically I guess the SP can't get too much lower!


----------



## springhill (10 July 2012)

Drilling Commences at North Dome Rock

A drilling program of approximately 2,000 metres in 10 reverse circulation boreholes has commenced at the North Dome Rock Prospect located within EL 4239 held by the Sinosteel PepinNini Joint Venture in the Curnamona Province of South Australia. The drilling is designed to investigate an under-explored Cu-Co ±Au ±U anomaly identified approximately 1 km north of the historic Dome Rock copper mine. The drilling program is being managed by Sinosteel PepinNini Curnamona Management on behalf of the Joint Venture partners Sinosteel Corporation (60%) and PepinNini Minerals (40%).


----------



## burglar (10 July 2012)

barney said:


> ...
> Lack of forsight and bad timing by management in my view. Raising capital at the lows is often the beginning of the end for Specs  ...




Might be stuck between a rock and a hard place!


----------



## barney (10 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Might be stuck between a rock and a hard place!




Maybe so Burg ....... Its never a good sign when a Company has to dilute the share register heavily just to keep the doors open.  Lots of micro/small caps in a similar position at the moment I'd say. 

PNN actually have some interesting projects going and may weather the storm better than some due to the management being frugal, but I really can't see much SP appreciation in the short term.


----------



## springhill (18 July 2012)

*Drilling Commences to Investigate SkyTEM508 Anomalies – Musgrave Province, SA.*

A drilling program of at least six diamond core boreholes has commenced within the Cooperinna Block of EL 4587 to investigate priority 1 anomalies identified from recently acquired SkyTEM508 data flown in March, 2012. The new SkyTEM508 anomalies are interpreted as likely due to bedrock sources representing excellent drill targets for massive magmatic Ni-Cu sulphide accumulations. 
Statutory approvals and heritage clearances have been obtained for up to 14 boreholes to be drilled to test 9 anomalies over 3 separate areas. The initial six boreholes will be drilled to depths of between 100 metres and 250 metres. Additional holes will be drilled depending on encouraging results being obtained from the initial six boreholes.
Drilling operations will be undertaken by PepinNini drilling personnel using the Company owned drilling rig.


----------



## burglar (19 July 2012)

springhill said:


> *Drilling Commences to Investigate SkyTEM508 Anomalies – Musgrave Province, SA.*
> 
> A drilling program of at least six diamond core boreholes has commenced within the Cooperinna Block of EL 4587 to investigate priority 1 anomalies identified from recently acquired SkyTEM508 data flown in March, 2012. The new SkyTEM508 anomalies are interpreted as likely due to bedrock sources representing excellent drill targets for massive magmatic Ni-Cu sulphide accumulations.
> Statutory approvals and heritage clearances have been obtained for up to 14 boreholes to be drilled to test 9 anomalies over 3 separate areas. The initial six boreholes will be drilled to depths of between 100 metres and 250 metres. Additional holes will be drilled depending on encouraging results being obtained from the initial six boreholes.
> Drilling operations will be undertaken by PepinNini drilling personnel using the Company owned drilling rig.




PNN


----------



## Anmar (20 October 2012)

burglar said:


> PNN




19th Oct
PNN rose 107.5% today to close at $0.083 on a near massive Sulphide find.


----------



## burglar (21 October 2012)

Anmar said:


> 19th Oct
> PNN rose 107.5% today to close at $0.083 on a near massive Sulphide find.



ASX Report:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121019/pdf/429hccr9nnhzyg.pdf






Disclosure: I do not hold.


----------



## burglar (18 October 2013)

Fine rise, yesterday and today, on the back of latest reports.





Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## burglar (21 November 2013)

Up 25% today, mine are up for sale!


----------



## burglar (12 December 2013)

Exploration Commences Santa Ines Project Argentina:

Announcement


----------



## burglar (7 July 2014)

Hi, 
Me again!
Good move today!!


----------



## barney (7 July 2014)

burglar said:


> Hi,
> Me again!
> Good move today!!




I noticed that today Burg  ...... I used to hold PNN a couple of years back  ... A lot of potential and good management .... Hope it heads north for you


----------



## burglar (8 July 2014)

barney said:


> .... Hope it heads north for you



Hi barney,

And may your longs, head north for you!


----------



## System (16 November 2017)

On November 16th, 2017, PepinNini Minerals Limited changed its name to PepinNini Lithium Limited.


----------



## System (11 September 2020)

On September 11th, 2020, PepinNini Lithium Limited changed its name to PepinNini Minerals Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2020)

PNN probably worth a revisit / look at, going by recent action. 
Name changes noted as per above system announcements.
Some weird price movement there up till the end of August in very thin volume. Not sure what ended that scenario?
Not held.


----------



## Trav. (31 December 2020)

this is getting pumped up on social media.....jump on the PNN train they say


----------



## greggles (22 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> this is getting pumped up on social media.....jump on the PNN train they say




Looks like this time social media was right. The PNN share price has shot up from 40c to 60c.

They released an Exploration Update yesterday that has generated a lot of interest and volume has spiked. Looks like there's not a lot of supply at the moment so the share price has seen some decent gains.

They certainly seem to have a lot going on for a company with an $18 million market cap.


----------



## greggles (7 April 2022)

One year later and things still moving along nicely.

Today PNN announnced that it has entered into an MoU with lithium extraction company Sunresin New Materials Co. Ltd. for the evaluation and development of the Salta Lithium Brine Project. This is a huge move forward toward production and I have no idea why this announcement was not flagged as market sensitive by the ASX.

New management look to be accelerating this project through to production, which is a very good strategy given the current lithium price. If all goes well, PNN should keep moving north long term. The fundamentals are there IMO.


----------



## System (17 June 2022)

On June 17th, 2022, Pepinnini Minerals Limited changed its name to Power Minerals Limited.


----------

